# Web site link to *mount* iDisk in Finder ?



## michaelsanford (Jan 11, 2008)

I was toying with the idea of putting a link in my web site that would mount my iDisk Public folder on the client's computer. Toying intuitively with experience, I tried afp://idisk.mac.com/me/Public, only to find the Finder spinning endlessly with no connection.

Trying Go > iDisk > Another User's Public iDisk, I noticed that they now use http for their connection! Aside from that being slightly shocking to me, I would like to know if anyone has any clever ideas for circumventing this in a web page. This is because hitting http://idisk.mac.com/me/Public with a browser redirects me to a web-based version of my iDisk, which I don't really want...


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 11, 2008)

Isn't iDisk accessed using WebDAV (which operates over http, so perhaps that's why)?  Try "webdav://idisk.mac.com etc etc" instead and see if that works.

Edit: nevermind.  That sure didn't work for me.


----------



## michaelsanford (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey ElDiablo, long time...

I'm not versed in iDisk's protocols (hence the shock at http://), so I have no idea what protocol is uses. However, webdav does seem logical, as it would explain the use of http:// in the Finder's implementation, but webdav:// at least doesn't seem (by default) associated with the Finder.

Just a fun thing to do, if it doesn't work, it's not exactly mission critical


----------

